# Foster and adoption homes needed



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Mary from from NorthCentral Maltese Rescue http://malteserescue.homestead.com/. She is calling me because she will soon have 3 Maltese turned in from Sherman Oaks Ca. Apparently it is a 5 year old mom and a 2 two year old offspring... Worse yet, none of them have been neutered or spayed... The mom is moving overseas sometime in mid to late August.



We are willing to go get them and foster them, if need be. But we already have 3 dogs and so it is going to be pretty crowded for a while...







and it means a 300 plus miles drive each way in the car.



Whatever the case, the basic problem is that we do not have enough families out there who are willing to either adopt or foster these little guys. PLEASE... if you love these guys as much as we do, consider helping. Even if you do not feel like you could provide a forever home, please at least consider providing a temporary foster home. For that matter, if you feel like foster care is more than you want to do, you can still help out by just working with foster providers by providing transportation services.



Doing this sort of work takes only a small investment of time. While I am a member, I do not speak for NorthCentral Maltese Rescue... but I will tell you they are even willing to help with gas expenses if helping with transportation is all you can do. As a foster parent, you always have the choice of accepting a dog... or not. Major expenses such as vet care is taken care of.



Additionally, if you have friends who perhaps are a little smitten for a Maltese, I think it is about time to hit them up and see if they will be willing to help, either by an adoption, by fostering or even a money contribution.



Please consider helping and even if you can't directly help, getting someone else involved is every bit as helpful.



Thanks!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, we have a month to figure something out. I could always pick them up, have them groomed, spayed and neutered. 

You are so right Steve. We are in desperate need of volunteers. 

We'll work it out, somehow.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Okay, we have a month to figure something out. I could always pick them up, have them groomed, spayed and neutered.
> 
> You are so right Steve. We are in desperate need of volunteers.
> 
> We'll work it out, somehow.[/B]


 

Mary said this lady would like to "get rid" of her Maltese soon, but she can probably keep them for a couple more weeks.











We have some family things going on over there as it is... but we aren't sure if we will drive over or if Peg will have to fly over at the last minute. Should know better when our next trip over is at the end of this week.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

I live in Los Angeles, if you need any help with fostering, I'll be available from August 6th


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I live in Los Angeles, if you need any help with fostering, I'll be available from August 6th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



We could sure use any help anyone could offer. It may seem a little formal, but to be a foster care home, you have to first fill out an application which is located at 



http://malteserescue.homestead.com/FosterApplication.html



I appreciate your offer but the Maltese Rescue folks would not be happy campers were I to start utilizing my own little network of foster care providers, unknown and unvetted by them. If you fill out the application and if they approve you, then everyone is happy!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I would love to help, but I really dont think they would approve me. I am going to northern california August 17th, and I will be there for a week. I am willing to bring them home with me for someone in southern california.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I live in Los Angeles, if you need any help with fostering, I'll be available from August 6th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Stephanie, you are awesome!!! 

Please get an application over to Mary. I'll let her know to keep an eye out for it









There have been times when I can't get to Los Angeles for a couple of days, and the owners won't wait for me, nor bring them to me. So there may be times when I could use you for a few days.













> I would love to help, but I really dont think they would approve me. I am going to northern california August 17th, and I will be there for a week. I am willing to bring them home with me for someone in southern california.[/B]


Wow!!! You are awesome, too!!! 

Why do you think you wouldn't be approved? Give it a try. We are so desperate for help in California.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I sure wish I wasn't so far away. I'd love to be able to help out!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

thanks so much for the application link!

I'll fill it out today


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I sure wish I wasn't so far away. I'd love to be able to help out!![/B]


 

*But that is the entire point... you **CAN** help and it makes no difference where you live. the same thing applies to **EVERYONE** reading this thread.*



Maltese Rescue is failing to rescue Maltese (and isn't that the point) in various areas around the country for a whole bunch of reasons.



The need is not JUST for foster homes (although that is a big part of it). They need people who may be able to transport dog(s) from one place to another. Additionally, like any organization, they always need money... but even if you can not afford to donate money, how about working with them perhaps on a fund raiser of some sort? I'm sure there are ways to help but these are just two quick ideas.



I'm sorry for getting on the soap box like this and please understand that I am talking to the community at large and not you. However, the fact that you are in one state while the three Maltese I first mentioned are in another has nothing to anything. *You are **STILL** needed.* For all any of us know, a dog may be turned away tomorrow in your state simply because authorities have no home to place the dog and they do not know that you might be willing to provide foster care. Also, there might be situations where there are too many Maltese to place in one area of the country while in other places, there are foster homes available. Then all we have to do if find people who might be willing to provide transportation.



I have personally contributed to this problem some years back by not knowing any better and buying Rocky and Max from the worst of the worst back yard breeders. I can not undo what has already been done... but since that time I have tried to dedicate myself to educating other people and by working in the rescue area. I'm pretty sure there are a few other people out there who are reading this who, if they were to reflect, would have to admit the same.



Please help in whatever way may be appropriate for you. Whatever the case, what is needed is everyone to take some sort of action. Mary can not do this alone and replies to the effect of "I wish I could but..." may make some feel better, but it does nothing to address the problem.



I apologize if I have offended anyone. I know all of you are a great bunch of people and I think we all have a common interest here...(I'm just Mr. Direct when it comes to speaking up about something). When I spoke to Mary yesterday, the exasperation in her voice was clear. There are so many Maltese out there needing help... but so few people are actually willing to do anything to help. Let's make a difference.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

After I fill out the application, do I print it out and send it to the mailing address that is provided on the application? 

or can it be sent via email?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> After I fill out the application, do I print it out and send it to the mailing address that is provided on the application?
> 
> or can it be sent via email?[/B]


 

As I recall, you have to sign and date... so you need to send it by snail mail although there is nothing wrong with sending an email copy (minus signature) to Mary.



Thanks!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> After I fill out the application, do I print it out and send it to the mailing address that is provided on the application?
> 
> or can it be sent via email?[/B]


Stephanie ~

Like Steve, I sent mine snail-mail. Please use me, as a reference









Thanks girlfriend!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I will certainly fill out an application. I would love to help out any way I am able!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok-I will certainly fill out an application. I would love to help out any way I am able![/B]

































Yipeeeeee!!! Mary is going to be thrilled by all the new support.










Thank you so much, for your kind and caring heart


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=407620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your so welcome ^^

actually I'm getting a new foster today just for this week -- chihuahua mix boy









i'll be out of town for 2 weeks, so I'll be def. available for Mary's malt rescue when I come back 

Debbie , i appreciate it !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAHOO!!! This support is so awesome.







I talk up NMR whenever I can (just talked to someone today about it). I can't foster but I give the green. You guys ROCK!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=407498
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think I would be approved because:
#1: I am a student
#2: I am YOUNG

I would love to help in any way possible, but I DONT have the money to be donating (at this time). Once I finish school and have my OWN house of course I will open my home to fosters who need a loving home. But right now, I am a young, student, with not a lot of $$$ and my apt complex only allows 1 dog per household. 

This is why I am offering to pick up the pups if needed.


*** I just realized that Sherman Oaks is in LA







***


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=407500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Krystal,



Trust me... I understand. This is why we have a GPS in our car...











As it stands now, we are going to be in Fullerton over the weekend and 3Maltmom (Deb) has also volunteered to to take possession of the dogs, if need be... (how many would Maltese would you then have Deb?)












As far as helping in any other way Krystal... I don't know your particulars but let me brainstorm







a couple ideas...



If you were going to school in the LA area and your family lives in the Bay area, I imagine you (or your family) might drive back and forth occasionally and that could be helpful to Maltese Rescue. (Mary or Deb might have a better handle on that than I do.) 



There might be things on the fund raising or promotional side which you might be able to do. Heck... anything which advertises Maltese Rescue, their web site, or what they do might well be useful. This may be out there a little but maybe putting up an advertising poster with a link to Maltese Rescue at local pet shops (those which do not sell Maltese) could well be useful.



If you, or anyone else reading this thread wants to volunteer or needs info, go to http://malteserescue.homestead.com/

and contact Mary or one of the other people listed thereand ask what you can do... or give them any ideas that you might have and see what they say.



If nothing else in your particular case Krystal, if you think rescue is something you would want to do in the future... at least contacting them now and offering to help will allow them to get to know your name... and trust me... that makes things go a lot easier later.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I might be able to do some fostering in the Sacramento area when my little pack gets a little healthier. I've got one 11 year old coughing right now. He's not running a fever, but still I'd hate to have him and any other dogs sharing germs.









I have a big yard and lots of safety gates and crates.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I might be able to do some fostering in the Sacramento area when my little pack gets a little healthier. I've got one 11 year old coughing right now. He's not running a fever, but still I'd hate to have him and any other dogs sharing germs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Great!! Do the application as soon as you can. Any foster parent who gets a call has the right to decline to help, if called. In your case, having a sick dog is a pretty good reason!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I don't know how often NCMR needs help in the South East but I volunteered my services about a year ago. I also volunteered with Southern Comfort MR in Tn. They have a volunteer website where they list their needs for home visits and transports. Does NCMR do anything like that? If they do, I'd like to get on that list. I'm in an excellent location just off I-95 in South Carolina.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I'm actually getting it in the mail today. I missed the mail yesterday. I hope I can help! My vet was so confused when I called to give them a head's up that someone would be calling to check on prior pet history.







I guess they don't get many people doing fostering there.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

. She is calling me because she will soon have 3 Maltese turned in from Sherman Oaks Ca. Apparently it is a 5 year old mom and a 2 two year old offspring... Worse yet, none of them have been neutered or spayed... The mom is moving overseas sometime in mid to late August.


We are willing to go get them and foster them, if need be. But we already have 3 dogs and so it is going to be pretty crowded for a while...







and it means a 300 plus miles drive each way in the car.


Whatever the case, the basic problem is that we do not have enough families out there who are willing to either adopt or foster these little guys. PLEASE... if you love these guys as much as we do, consider helping. Even if you do not feel like you could provide a forever home, please at least consider providing a temporary foster home. For that matter, if you feel like foster care is more than you want to do, you can still help out by just working with foster providers by providing transportation services.


Doing this sort of work takes only a small investment of time. While I am a member, I do not speak for NorthCentral Maltese Rescue... but I will tell you they are even willing to help with gas expenses if helping with transportation is all you can do. As a foster parent, you always have the choice of accepting a dog... or not. Major expenses such as vet care is taken care of.


Additionally, if you have friends who perhaps are a little smitten for a Maltese, I think it is about time to hit them up and see if they will be willing to help, either by an adoption, by fostering or even a money contribution.


Please consider helping and even if you can't directly help, getting someone else involved is every bit as helpful.

Thanks![/B][/QUOTE] 



I wanted to update everyone and pass along my thanks to those who have (or will) take some sort of action to help the rescue folks.



This particular case has not turned out so well and I don't think Mary, myself or Deb know exactly what happened.



To repeat what Mary said originally, this lady was moving overseas next month, but wanted to "get rid of" her three Maltese ASAP (draw your own conclusions as to what that means). It took Peg and I a day or two to figure out our schedule... we have a nephew in another part of CA who is going through some really rough times and is a serious alcoholic. Several of us, including my wife were scheduling an "intervention" and trying to coordinate this with his mom (who is very much an enabler and largely in denial). Well, the bottom line was it took me a day or two to tell Mary we could work something out to pickup the dogs this weekend.

I don't think any of us know what happened... but at this point, my feeling is that my wife and I did not act soon enough for this lady (this isn't the first thing I wrote...). At any rate, she now refuses to return any phone calls and we can only conclude that she has gotten rid of the Maltese in some other way.



Because I'm a real big supporter of rescue, not that I want anyone to feel badly about this, but I do want people to understand how they may help. If we had additional people in rescue, Mary might have been able to contact someone who could have immediately gotten the dogs and even if this person were not able to provide care longer than a couple of day, if rescue had enough people willing to help out in transporting dogs... in addition to providing longer term housing...We could have just gotten them and then worked out the details as to where they would stay later.



This same sort of thing could happen anywhere in the country and that is why rescue needs people to sign up... even if there is a good chance you may never be called. Again, thanks a bunch to the many of you who have offered to help. To those who can't help, it is just my intent to let you see some other ways that you might be able to help by non traditional means.



If anything does change relative to this situation, I will let you all know. Thanks!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What about checking with the public shelters near where the lady lived, to see if she turned them into a shelter? Has anyone done that?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What about checking with the public shelters near where the lady lived, to see if she turned them into a shelter? Has anyone done that?[/B]


 

I got a message from Deb earlier today and she was finally able to get the lady to return a phone call, this morning I guess. Apparently she wants to keep the dogs until late Aug or early Sept.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank goodness they're okay.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That is good. I hope they get into a good rescue.









In the meantime, I did a search for maltese in the Los Angeles area shelters that are on petharbor.com There were several.







I hope they have happy endings.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I live in central Texas..and would be glad to do any transfers.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I live in central Texas..and would be glad to do any transfers.[/B]


 

Terrific!! I'm pretty sure that you will need to contact Maltese Rescue (such as http://malteserescue.homestead.com/) and you will probably need to fill out the foster home paperwork to let them know exactly what you are willing to do.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410490
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay..I will.
Also I hope that lady was telling the truth about keeping those dogs.








I would spy on her to make sure she didn't just say that to stop the phone calls offering to help.
Thanks for the update and telling us what goes on.


----------

